# [SOLVED] BCCode: 24



## iska99 (May 4, 2008)

I tried to upgrade my computer, Dell Latitude D820 with Microsoft Vista Business and after running the compatibility program it said that I should be able to install Vista. The process goes pretty much as it should but right close to the end of the install the program aborts and resets to winXp. The dialog box shows the following. 
BCCode: 24
BCP1: 001904AB
BCP2; A6B0982C
BCP3: A6B09528
BCP4: 8197BE21
OSVer: 5_1_2600
SP: 2
Product: 256_1 
I thought maybe you might have an idea.
thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BCCode: 24*



iska99 said:


> I tried to upgrade my computer, Dell Latitude D820 with Microsoft Vista Business and after running the compatibility program it said that I should be able to install Vista. The process goes pretty much as it should but right close to the end of the install the program aborts and resets to winXp. The dialog box shows the following.
> BCCode: 24
> BCP1: 001904AB
> BCP2; A6B0982C
> ...



Hi iska99. . .

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum - XP Support!

The "BCCCode: 24" , or 0x00000024, tells us that as a problem condition exists with your XP NTFS file system, the file format used by Windows XP and Vista (and prior versions as well back along side with the into the mid-1990's). 

Basically, a system-resource-intense program is running at the same time that the installation is going on - and is able to knock the Windows install out. Without seeing your system specifications and installed program list, my guess is an anti-virus program. 

There are a few things that you can do...
• Run a chkdsk /f on your hard drive
• Boot into SAFEMODE and run sfc /scannow with your XP CD
• Defrag your hard drive
• Unistall programs - especially anti-virus

Any ? - please let me know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## iska99 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: BCCode: 24*

THANK YOU! I did the things you suggested and vista installed flawlessly. Again I really appreciate your help. Its really comfortable to know that there is a place where us people with minimal knoledge can get help. I will probably be back with Vista questions now. Thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BCCode: 24*

Thank you. Glad to be of help.

For your next visit, HERE is the link to our VIsta support forum.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

